# M9 .22LR 15 Round Capacity. Help a Brotha Out!



## Shady (Oct 15, 2016)

I have been looking high and low for a .22LR auto-loader because my revolvers are S-L-O-W loading. I want to put a few more rounds downrange than 8 every 30 seconds (loading takes time in revolvers). 

I used to have a Beretta that my father in law gave me years ago in .22LR. I loved that gun but it was stolen by others when my place was broke into many years ago. 

First I looked at Mosquito in Sig and found reviews not so good. Next was S&W 12 round but it was not spoken of highly on this forum. Perhaps the Ruger SR22 but that is only ten round. 

I started looking at Beretta's again and find they have a M9 22LR in 15 round capacity! Just what I am looking for. Affordable as well at less than $400. 

I am going to purchase a .22 auto loader because I love the idea of .22LR ammo. Cheap and light as well as I can carry 3 or 4 thousand rounds if need be. At less than 9 cents per round, it is very desirable to me. I already have my .357 mag SP101 and .44 mag Redhawk so other suggestions for calibers bigger than .22 is not an interest of mine concerning this thread. 

The other SP 101 I have in .22LR is like my favorite but unloading and loading 8 rounds is tedious. 

Now, how many members here have experience with this firearm? Good or bad, give it to me all. I would appreciate any input you may have regarding this particular Beretta. 

Help out a brotha!


----------

